# dell latitude d410[moved from laptops]



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

hi all i have im guessing pretty old dell latitude d410 and i need to know what wireless card it needs also what ethernet drive ri need to go online i search dell and the ones i try didnt werk also this laptop has no dvd drive or floppy so i put drivers on a usb stick and transfer them to the d410 laptop no luck here

make dell
model latitude d410


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: dell latitude d410*

try this driver the specs show it has a onboard card

http://notebook.driversdown.com/not...k-Wireless-(US)-WLAN-Card-driver_101378.shtml


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: dell latitude d410*

ok in the bottom lower right hand by the clock it says connected but it wont let me go online to any page


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: dell latitude d410*

check your ip configuration


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: dell latitude d410*



dai said:


> check your ip configuration




what do u mean by that also how di i check it


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: dell latitude d410*

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb490921.aspx


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: dell latitude d410*

ok i reconfiguerd my ip it says connected but wont let me online


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: dell latitude d410*

i will move you over to network section


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: dell latitude d410*



dai said:


> try this driver the specs show it has a onboard card
> 
> http://notebook.driversdown.com/not...k-Wireless-(US)-WLAN-Card-driver_101378.shtml




ok all i install this wireless driver that dai got for me now on my lower right hand corner it says connected but it wont open any pages i cant go online


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

isp optimum

make model of modem scientific atlanta model 2203c

Linksys model wrt310n

router is wireless and wired

wireless encryption wpa personal

internet explorer 6

service pack 2


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\home> ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=24ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 22ms, Maximum = 31ms, Average = 26ms

C:\Documents and Settings\home> ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.131.36.159] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=99ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 209.131.36.159:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 92ms, Maximum = 99ms, Average = 96ms

C:\Documents and Settings\home> nbtstat -n

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.102] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
HOME-EBD2446D7F<00> UNIQUE Registered
HOME-EBD2446D7F<20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\home>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : home-ebd2446d7f
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1470 Dual Band WLAN Mi
ni-PCI Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-4A-D0-92
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 167.206.251.129
167.206.251.130
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 13, 2009 4:30:44 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, May 14, 2009 4:30:44 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\home>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, that IPCONFIG shows full connectivity with the wireless connection, so you are online with it.

What's the current situation? If you can't browse, I'd be looking at firewall or other Internet security applications blocking things.


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

no im not online with it it says im connected but i try to go online it wont i check firewall and other things still wont go online


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn the firewall off and see if it connects

windows firewall
router firewall
and some a/virus include a firewall

only one should be running at a time


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

i double check everything is off


----------

